# Lobular



## ColdEspresso (Apr 23, 2009)

Can someone tell me about this bike? Experience? Value? I am looking at a 2005 Lobular 50. Campy Chorus. Wheels are just OK. Fit is a little aggressive but nice. Are there any known problems? It is in good shape so I am looking to possibly buy it. 

Thanks


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ColdEspresso said:


> Can someone tell me about this bike? Experience? Value? I am looking at a 2005 Lobular 50. Campy Chorus. Wheels are just OK. Fit is a little aggressive but nice. Are there any known problems? It is in good shape so I am looking to possibly buy it.


I've owned one for several years now. They are very nice riding frames, very comfortable with the full carbon rear triangle. 
Mine's actually for sale here in the classifieds. Link to pics & ad.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I have 2 Lobulars. Been riding them for 5+ years now. IMHO it's a great frame, and was probably the best value to performance frame in their lineup. Pretty neutral on the handling front, I'm extremely happy with it. I've raced them, done centuries, brevets and this year a couple of double centuries on them, no problems.

Only recommendation would be to maybe replace the fork. The FCM-SL is a noodle. I went from the FCM to a new Orca fork and noticed a big difference. Then I swapped out the Orca for a 3T Funda and things got even better.

PM me if you have any other questions


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I've got a 2002 or so model. It's currently set up with an Ouza Pro fork, Interlock carbon crank, and mostly Dura Ace otherwise. It's quite light and is the fastest bike I've got. It's a little harsher than my other (steel) bikes but it's a good tradeoff when I want performance.
It's got a beautiful paint job and is continally complimented.


----------

